# At what age do Shih Tzu's reach their adult size?



## Anneka (Jun 3, 2010)

I will be visiting an approx. 4 mos old Shih Tzu. They do not know the size of her parents. 

At what age does this breed stop growing? 

I was told by the owner that she reached her adult size but I am a little sceptical about this info so I'd better ask the experts, the Shih Tzu's owners here. 

Thank you.

Edit: Just did some googling and it states that 6-8 mos is when they stop growing, but I still would like to hear from you guys.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

6 to 8 months seems about right. I have Shih Tzu x Maltese and have found the weight they are at around 8 months, other than gaining a little more when they fill out, is usually the size they will be. Shi Tzu top weight would be about 16 lbs. but most of them do not get that big, more around 12 to 14 lb. Some breeders have what they call Imperial Shih Tzu that are really small but they should not be a "toy" breed.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Toy breeds are usually full grown by about 8 pounds, but they may fill out a little more. The AKC standard size for Shih Tzu is 9-16 pounds.


----------



## Anneka (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you Kyll... and luv... I appreciate your help.


----------

